# Pentium G4560 übertakten- Welcher Chipsatz?



## Yatag4n (20. Januar 2017)

*Pentium G4560 übertakten- Welcher Chipsatz?*

Hey Leute,

habe mich jetzt durch die Hilfe vom Forum entschieden, auf n Pentium G4560 up zu graden. 
Auf die CPU bin ich durch dieses Video aufmerksam geworden: The Intel Kaby Lake Pentium G4560 | A New Budget CPU King - YouTube 

In diesem Video betreibt er die CPU mit 4 GHz, und ich könnte mir vorstellen, später n Kühler nachzurüsten und dann die CPU auch zu übertakten. Ich weiß, das die Z-Chipsätze zum OC von K-Prozessoren gedacht ist, aber laut einem schnellen Ausflug im Internet soll es auch mit dem B150 und dem H170 möglich sein. 

Ursprünglich habe ich 60 € +- 5 Euro für das Board geplant gehabt, ber wenn ich für 80 € +-5 auch einen Board bekomme, mit dem man OC kann, würde ich das zahlen.

Ansprüche: 
- DDR 4 Ram
- Dual Channel
- Möglichkeit zum Übertakten

Pluspunkte: Wenn man damit ein kommendes i5-Upgrade in 2 3 Jahren auch OC kann,

Danke


----------



## DKK007 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pentium G4560 übertakten- Welcher Chipsatz?*

Offiziell lässt sich  von den DualCores nur der Pentium AE und der i3-7350K übertakten.


----------



## Yatag4n (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pentium G4560 übertakten- Welcher Chipsatz?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Offiziell lässt sich  von den DualCores nur der Pentium AE und der i3-7350K übertakten.



Und inoffizielle?  anscheinend geht es ja? Oder ist das ein unglaublicher Mehraufwand?


----------



## Jeretxxo (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pentium G4560 übertakten- Welcher Chipsatz?*

Also sorry, aber wo in dem Video siehst du das der Pentium auf 4 GHz läuft, ich hab zwar nur eben durchgeskippt und die Beschreibung gelesen, aber hab nirgendwo etwas von 4 GHz gesehen.

OC ist nicht möglich ohne K Porzessor und ohne Z Chipsatz und das seit Skylake, auch nicht innoffiziell.


----------



## XcTus (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pentium G4560 übertakten- Welcher Chipsatz?*

Selbst wenn es möglich wäre, müsste das Ding beim Multi von 35 mit nem BCLK von 114MHz laufen um die 4 GHz zu erreichen. Das würde im Leben nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Yatag4n (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pentium G4560 übertakten- Welcher Chipsatz?*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Also sorry, aber wo in dem Video siehst du das der Pentium auf 4 GHz läuft, ich hab zwar nur eben durchgeskippt und die Beschreibung gelesen, aber hab nirgendwo etwas von 4 GHz gesehen.
> 
> OC ist nicht möglich ohne K Porzessor und ohne Z Chipsatz und das seit Skylake, auch nicht innoffiziell.



Schande über mein Haupt, ich habe das was gewaltig durcheinander gebracht! Man kann den Thread schließen/löschen. Danke für die Info, sorry dass ich eure Zeit verschwendet habe.


----------



## markus1612 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pentium G4560 übertakten- Welcher Chipsatz?*



XcTus schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es möglich wäre, müsste das Ding beim Multi von 35 mit nem BCLK von 114MHz laufen um die 4 GHz zu erreichen. Das würde im Leben nicht funktionieren.



Doch, weil der BCLK seit Skylake nicht mehr an so Sachen wie RAM Speed etc gekoppelt ist.


----------



## Stuart0610 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pentium G4560 übertakten- Welcher Chipsatz?*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> OC ist nicht möglich ohne K Porzessor und ohne Z Chipsatz und das seit Skylake, auch nicht innoffiziell.



Bei den Skylake Prozessoren ist das OC von Non-K CPUs sehr wohl möglich. Dafür wird jedoch eine bestimmte BIOS Version fürs Mainboard benötigt und das Mainboard muss ein Z170 Chipsatz haben.


----------



## janekdaus (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pentium G4560 übertakten- Welcher Chipsatz?*

Bei skylake geht es problemlos, bei kaby lake aber nicht, weil es von Intel ja gesperrt wurde und auch keine aktuellen bios Versionen  (für kaby lake) gibt die das non k oc unterstützen..

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Pentium G4560 übertakten- Welcher Chipsatz?*



Yatag4n schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> habe mich jetzt durch die Hilfe vom Forum entschieden, auf n Pentium G4560 up zu graden.
> Auf die CPU bin ich durch dieses Video aufmerksam geworden: The Intel Kaby Lake Pentium G4560 | A New Budget CPU King - YouTube
> ...




Es gibt von Asrock und Super Micro H170-/B150-Mainboards, die über die nötigen getrennten Taktgeber für BCLK-OC bis weit über 400 MHz verfügen, bei Z170-Modellen ist dies herstellerübergreifend meist der Fall. Aber: Nachdem einige Hersteller vor gut einem Jahr mit OC-Features für non-K-Z-Kombinationen warben, hat Intel in die Mangament Engine (Bestandteil des UEFI) eine aktive Sperre eingebaut, die non-K-Systemen das booten außerhalb eines gewissen BCLK-Tolleranzbereiches verbietet. Damit sind maximal 3 bis 4 Prozent Mehrleistung möglich. Bei Skylake-Systemen kann man dies durch Nutzung des alten Microcodes umgehen (aufspielen eines alten UEFI, zum Teil gibt es auch in neuen UEFI-Versionen eine entsprechende Option – zum Beispiel MSIs "Beta Runner"), aber dummerweise braucht man für Kaby Lake explizit den aktuellen Code. Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob die UEFI-Entwickler (offizielle wie inoffizielle) Hybrid-Versionen hervorbringen, die Kaby-Lake-tauglichen Microcode, aber keine OC-Sperre enthalten. Noch sind mir aber keine Erfolgsmeldungen bekannt und die Intel ME ist extrem gut geschützt, da hier auch sicherheitsrelevante Systemfunktionen gespeichert sind.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pentium G4560 übertakten- Welcher Chipsatz?*

Das wird Intel wohl untersagt haben.


----------

